# Anyone near or from Chico CA?



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi there. 
I've been coming to this forum for a while now and thanks to the very nice people I've meet here I'm ready to start meeting people personally although I'm terribly nervous and shy still. Anyone close by or in Chico CA please feel free to msg me, especially if you are a girl lol.
Thanks


----------

